
Show HN: Incremental MapReduce and the Model-View Problem - pschanely
https://medium.com/@pschanely/computed-state-the-model-view-problem-9cbe8cf8486f#.h4toyyxj7
======
teleclimber
Interesting! I have also been tickled by incremental map reduce and its
possibilities.

> I believe that many of my problem cases above could, in theory, be expressed
> as a graph of more complex map-reduce operations.

Indeed, and if you can do that, then you are solving these problems in a
completely declarative way, with all the advantages that that brings.

Personally I have been wondering whether it is possible to apply the concepts
of map-reduce to more complex data structures (like trees) because I think
that would open up a lot of possibilities.

~~~
pschanely
I'm glad that other folks think this is important too.

Stay tuned on twitter/medium. That python library also supports a viewabledict
(for key-value mappings). I've got an experimental compiler which starts with
an AST (stored as a tree of these maps), and then chains type checking and
code generation off that to make incrementally updating binaries. Just
supporting a toy language to start, but it will make a nice demo I think!

~~~
bbcbasic
That's great. Why aren't all compilers like that? How comes in visual studio
for instance you can have a build that takes a minute, but linting and
verification tools that react immediately to code changes. I think we're being
short changed!

